# Looking For 3/4 Ton Burb?



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

While searching the entire country for a nice 3/4 Ton Burb I located this one that we almost bought. The only reason we did not is we found one in Houston just days before we were to leave for Florida to pick it up. The price started at 29K and is now down to 27K and you can probably get it cheaper. They really want to move it. It is a 2WD with 8.1 and 4.10 gears. That was another thing that turned me off was the big engine and gears.

The one we finally bought had the same options with the 6.0 and 3.73 gears.

If interested contact Jeff at Hollywood Lincoln. 800-287-4025

KB

Hit this URL and Search for Chevrolet and it will come up. 
2004 2WD 3/4 Ton Burb


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the new rog, KB!









One question though...

Why did the bigger engine and gearing of the other truck turn you off? Most people pulling a trailer as big as yours, would give their first born to find that setup!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Congrats on the new rog, KB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Burb is my DW daily ride and the 8MPG would get to me. One thing I may do is add the 4.10 if I am not happy with the 3.73. A drivetrain mechanic I know said the 6.0 and the 3.73 along with the 3/4 Ton suspension should work fine for the areas we drive in. If I want to tow in the mountains then the 4.10 would be a must. It was hard to so no to the 8.1 but it makes better sense with current energy conditions. They say the 8.1 with 4.10 will pass everything but a gas station.

As it is I filled up the new Burb Saturday and it cost $91.00.









Someone that is not concerned with fuel cost should jump all over this one.

Great Outbacking 
KB


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

kbrazielTx said:


> As it is I filled up the new Burb Saturday and it cost $91.00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch! I filled mine up today and cost me $72, and I thought that was bad!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Never letting my truck getting past 1/4 left in the gas tank on my last trip........that will be $55, please!!!








Darlene action


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Never letting my truck getting past 1/4 left in the gas tank on my last trip........that will be $55, please!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told my DW not to let it past 1/2 a tank. It is a mind game we play with ourselves. We would rather have 10 50.00 receipts instead of 5 100.00 receipts. Either way it is 500.00 but it feels better when you enter it in the check register.









KB


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

DW has same 3/4 ton set up as you. we're looking forward to seeing how it will pull our TT. when gas was expensive last fall, she dropped a $100 bill plus some change to fill it!! good thing she only drives 5000-6000 miles per year!! only fills with gas once a month or so.

congrats on the new TV

scott


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

kbrazielTx said:


> It was hard to so no to the 8.1 but it makes better sense with current energy conditions. They say the 8.1 with 4.10 will pass everything but a gas station.
> 
> Great Outbacking
> KB
> [snapback]102604[/snapback]​


Awwww, what do "they" know.







I did pass up one or two gas stations on my way to FL and back.














If anyone needs to know where there is a Flying J along I-75 between MI and FL I can tell you.







I can also tell you the AVs' 8.1 with 4.10 did great on the hills of TN and KY (oops, did I just see 70mph going up the hill?







) The AV averaged 9.2 mpg for the trip, not that much different than the 10 mpg I got with my old 1500 AV with 5.3 and 3.73 pulling the Kiwi which was 1000-1500 pounds lighter than my Outback.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> kbrazielTx said:
> 
> 
> > Â It was hard to so no to the 8.1 but it makes better sense with current energy conditions. They say the 8.1 with 4.10 will pass everything but a gas station.
> ...


Camping Fan,
The 70MPH up the hills is what I will miss? I used to go 60 up hills with my 1/2 Ton Burb but it burned 3 quarts of oil doing it. I never worry about my MPG when towing. But I was unsure what the mileage is like when not towing. What is yours? I may kick myself later but many of my friends led me away from the 8.1 with the 4.10. I will be towing our 28RSDS for the first time this weekend so I will let everyone know how it goes with my 6.0 and 3.73's.

Great Outbacking!!!!
KB


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

kbrazielTx said:


> Camping Fan said:
> 
> 
> > kbrazielTx said:
> ...


Not towing with the AV I get about 13 mpg with every day driving, which will hurt if you have a long commute and the TV is your daily driver year round. Fortunately for my bank account I don't have a very long commute to work. Plus, I have a Mazda Miata which is my daily driver in the 6-7 months we don't have snow/ice on the roads here. The Miata gets 27-30 mpg, much more pocket book friendly.







It doesn't hurt a bit that it's a blast to drive either.














My 1500/5.3/3.73 AV got around 15-16 mpg not towing. I would expect your Burb will probably be similar to that.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> Plus, I have a Mazda Miata which is my daily driver in the 6-7 months we don't have snow/ice on the roads here. The Miata gets 27-30 mpg, much more pocket book friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY - wait a minute - I don't remember you registering as a member of the Outbacker's Miata Out Back tribe!?????? Could it be we have another member???? or is it that THIS tribe member has finally lost all brain cells and is having a pre-mature "Sr. moment"????? (if it's the latter, I apologize now shy )


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Uh oh....here we go with the Miata again


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Uh oh....here we go with the Miata again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you prefer a conveyor belt, maybe?

... and, Camping Fan, I have confirmed the onset of senility and hereby relinquish all rights to say ZoomZoom in your presence for 6 months. But the keys stay in my hand!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Uh oh....here we go with the Miata again
> ...


That's alright Wolfie, we'll just blame all the excitement of your maiden voyage with Puff AND taking 1st place with Seeker at the dog show, all in the same weekend.







Adrenaline overload====> brain overload====> brain skip.







Go take your Miata for a spin with the top down and all the fresh air will reconnect the brain cells in no time flat!







Then take Puff out every chance you get to keep them connected.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey if you put the midgate down and had a set of ramps I bet the Miata would fit nicely in the back.

And oh yeh







What passed up on a 8.1 with 4.10's are you alright








Big Mistake Huge
Just kiddin

John


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Hey if you put the midgate down and had a set of ramps I bet the Miata would fit nicely in the back.
> 
> John
> [snapback]102725[/snapback]​


I haven't actually done the measurements to see if the Miata would fit, but just eyeballing things it would come close!







Only problem might be the mirrors sticking out on the side - the Miata doesn't have fold-in mirrors.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> I told my DW not to let it past 1/2 a tank. It is a mind game we play with ourselves. We would rather have 10 50.00 receipts instead of 5 100.00 receipts.
> KB
> [snapback]102629[/snapback]​


That's a nice game, but you are hurting your gas mileage. Full tank of gas = weight. Weight = reduced mileage. If you are going to do this, you should do it on the other side of the fuel gauge. Drive to near empty then fill only the gallons you need for half the tank.

Randy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> I haven't actually done the measurements to see if the Miata would fit, but just eyeballing things it would come close!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely you can cut a channel in the side walls to accomodate those little mirrors. Where are your priorities, man ?!









By the way, I believe your analysis of my predicament may be correct and I am most grateful to your forgiving self. I have said my 15 ZoomZooms and dropped the top. I'm feeling much better now.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

[quote name='kbrazielTx' date='Apr 18 2006, 10:02 AM']
While searching the entire country for a nice 3/4 Ton Burb I located this one that we almost bought. The only reason we did not is we found one in Houston just days before we were to leave for Florida to pick it up. The price started at 29K and is now down to 27K and you can probably get it cheaper. They really want to move it. It is a 2WD with 8.1 and 4.10 gears. That was another thing that turned me off was the big engine and gears.

Where's that Duramax Surburban when you need it?

Maybe 2008 will give us that option.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, guys, it's only money!







We have to help out the economy in some way, don't we? After all, we've only spent 20K on our TT's, what's a few cents more per gallon?









If you rode your bike one day to work, you'd save that few cents and then you could drive the TV you really want!









Like me!









Mark


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> kbrazielTx said:
> 
> 
> > I told my DW not to let it past 1/2 a tank. It is a mind game we play with ourselves. We would rather have 10 50.00 receipts instead of 5 100.00 receipts.
> ...


Randy,
GREAT IDEA







I will run it to empty and tell her never to put more than $50.00 worth of gas in it. Anyway Walt is right. If we were really worried about money we would not be spending as much as we do on campers and all the toys that go along with it.

Camping Fan,
With all the snow and ice how do you know the difference from a Snow Drift and where your Miata is parked? Do you have a flag attached to it so you will not loose it?









Great Outbacking!!!
KB


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Uh oh....here we go with the Miata again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup... If it's not a Miata... it's a Titan!

Oh, wait a minute... I'm a FMOTD (Former Miata Owner Titan Driver) myself.

Never mind.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

kbrazielTx said:


> Camping Fan,
> With all the snow and ice how do you know the difference from a Snow Drift and where your Miata is parked? Do you have a flag attached to it so you will not loose it?
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, but the Miata gets to spend the winter safely tucked away inside a nice warm (relatively, anyway, compared to the outside) dry garage. It doesn't even know what snow and ice are!







It just thinks late November through late March is the time for a nice long nap.







Without the garage, a red flag to mark the Miata would be needed some years.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> kbrazielTx said:
> 
> 
> > Camping Fan,
> ...


I drove mine year-round for the 1st 2 years. KB worked South of me, so we commuted - Monday drove both cars down, Tuesday - Thurs brought 1 home/left the other at my office, then brought them both home on Friday. On really snowy days - the Miata ("Phooey") just camped out at my office parking garage. For a VERY light car, it did really well....even drove home with active snow - 1 1/2 hrs - with the top down - LOVED the looks on the other drivers' faces







KB now works North of home (I'm still South) so 'Phooey' now gets tucked away Nov. - April ...hasn't seen snow or ice for 4 years....wish I could say the same!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> > Never letting my truck getting past 1/4 left in the gas tank on my last trip........that will be $55, please!!!
> ...


I do the same thing, but recently it's been to avoid the increase in gas prices. It seems to go up 5-10 cents every day....Ouch!!


----------

